

Conversion statistics, as told by the Princess Bride - devgeeks
http://www.eventarc.com/posts/2010/05/18/conversion-statistics-rodents-of-unusual-size-and-the-finest-swordsman-that-ever-lived/

======
ebun
i suspect that most hacker minds are cool with raw data but i found that the
storyline made it easier to digest. if you were to ask me about the company
and #s tomorrow, i'd still remember.

but maybe that's b/c the Princess Bride is one of my favorite movies.

either way, props on the creativity.

